

Drones and satellites spot lost civilizations in unlikely places - dalek2point3
http://news.sciencemag.org/archaeology/2015/02/drones-and-satellites-spot-lost-civilizations-unlikely-places

======
JoeAltmaier
Maps please! I want to look on Google Earth and see some of these hundreds of
settlements!

------
tjradcliffe
Lidar, mentioned in the article, has also been used in Central America:
[http://www.caracol.org/include/files/chase/CCW2013.pdf](http://www.caracol.org/include/files/chase/CCW2013.pdf)

It's a really clever, very simple technique: by taking the furthest return,
you can see through gaps in the forest canopy to get a high-resolution map of
surface topography beneath it.

